# Wine glasses?



## Micrathena (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anyone tried this? I'm thinking with a small invert, preferably one that burrows. Maybe an ant lion larva? Maybe a baby trapdoor spider, but I do not know anything about their care. Does anyone have any suggestions on this? I just love the shape of a wine glass, but I have yet to try this.


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 27, 2014)

I like the idea of an Ant Lion! Mostly because they can't climb. And wine glasses would still be pretty shallow for a trapdoor spider. I would suggest the wine glasses that don't have a big stem. More like where it's just the glass. It would be more stable than a top heavy wine glass with it full of substrate. Good luck! Let us know if you do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micrathena (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, I figured it might be too small for a trapdoor spider. I will certainly try this, with some invert, but not until spring. Can pseudoscorpions climb glass?


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Mar 2, 2014)

Craft stores sometimes have those  giant wine glasses, a native pede would be cool.  I used to do betta fish in them, hydor makes a combo filter heater that fits in them and can be easily disguised.


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 3, 2014)

Do raise an Antlion nymph... the adults are really cool! Here's mine:



Using a wine glass is a neat idea.


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 4, 2014)

Silberrücken said:


> Do raise an Antlion nymph... the adults are really cool! Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Using a wine glass is a neat idea.


Do you just catch yours outside?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 4, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> Do you just catch yours outside?


This one I did. I had been watching/feeding a nymph that had a huge pit. One day I saw the adult hanging onto grass right next to the pit. Captured it, photographed it, and returned it to the grass. Very calm and cool adult.


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 4, 2014)

Silberrücken said:


> This one I did. I had been watching/feeding a nymph that had a huge pit. One day I saw the adult hanging onto grass right next to the pit. Captured it, photographed it, and returned it to the grass. Very calm and cool adult.


I try catching them if I find them here.. Can you pm me pics of the enclosure and tell me care please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 4, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> I try catching them if I find them here.. Can you pm me pics of the enclosure and tell me care please?


I didn't "keep" either one. The nymph had a pit right outside my back door. Easy to observe and feed. The adult I released immediately after taking pics. I've never kept either in captivity. (they are so common here, easily observed in their natural habitat)


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh. Haha nevermind then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 4, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> Oh. Haha nevermind then


I like the idea of raising a nymph to adult, tho...  I may try this myself...  using a wine glass.


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 4, 2014)

I think it would also be awesome in like a lantern or a decorative flower vase or like a hanging thing. Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 4, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> I think it would also be awesome in like a lantern or a decorative flower vase or like a hanging thing. Haha!


That's actually a cool idea as well. Going to look around and see what I have. I'll probably start a new thread on this, since I don't want to hijack Micrathena's thread.


----------



## CupcakeRosea (May 4, 2014)

I think I would be terrified that someone living with me would dump out the glass and put it in the dishwasher, lol.

Really cool idea, I can picture an ant lion living in one for sure.


----------

